# Heel Lift is Killer! Advice?



## Kevin.Brock (Jan 5, 2013)

I ride the 2012 Nike Vapen Black/Reds and ever since I got them my heel lifts almost all of the time. Im always less confident in my toeside maneuvers because of it and its tiresome. I even tighten my boot up to the point my feet get numb so that can't be good. Any advice to help?:dunno:


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

If you have narrow heels like I do give salomon boots a shot.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Kevin.Brock said:


> I ride the 2012 Nike Vapen Black/Reds and ever since I got them my heel lifts almost all of the time. Im always less confident in my toeside maneuvers because of it and its tiresome. I even tighten my boot up to the point my feet get numb so that can't be good. Any advice to help?:dunno:


If you don't want to swap boots you can try things like J-bars.

See this post for ideas/merchants: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/33047-aftermarket-j-bars.html


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This is not a suggestion, just a question: would it help a heel-lift situation to have something like an insole placed on _top_ of your foot? Might press it down more?


----------



## Kevin.Brock (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't know, because I don't know if its my bare heel lifting inside the liner or the liner lifting with the heel. (If that makes any sense) But its worth a try? What do you think I could use?


----------



## Kevin.Brock (Jan 5, 2013)

Treegreen said:


> If you don't want to swap boots you can try things like J-bars.
> 
> See this post for ideas/merchants: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/33047-aftermarket-j-bars.html


Maybe I can try cutting some high-density foam into an L/J shape and try that. Going to Stevens Pass tomorrow so Ill have to do a temporary MacGyver thing. 
Thanks!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

wish a mod would sticky this

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Kevin.Brock said:


> Maybe I can try cutting some high-density foam into an L/J shape and try that. Going to Stevens Pass tomorrow so Ill have to do a temporary MacGyver thing.
> Thanks!


Do this ^ I had this prob, made some J bars outta foam. Got them feeling right with double sided tape, then when I was sure the shape i'd made worked I used hurricane tape to tape it all flat. There is a thread by wrathfuldeity that explains the process. Helpful stuff :thumbsup:

Sucks shops aren't down to fit boots properly anymore... so it seems :thumbsdown:


----------



## Kevin.Brock (Jan 5, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> wish a mod would sticky this
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


Definitely should sticky this.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Kevin.Brock said:


> Definitely should sticky this.


Have no idea why it hasn't been either:dunno:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sticked. Stuck? Stickied? Stapled?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: Thanks Donutz....and hopefully folks will add to it. 

And yes it is rather disorganized...but hey it was after working all night or was it while I was working all night.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Good shit! Yeh thx wrath, that one helped me out a bunch. Glad it's stickied now :bowdown:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Somehow that's the first time I've seen that thread. Good stuff.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

Kevin so what did you end up doing? I have Kaijus and have the same exact issue as you


----------



## Bauba (Jan 16, 2013)

hot-ice said:


> If you have narrow heels like I do give salomon boots a shot.


This. They are amazing. Mine have 3 different areas to tighten. They are heat moldable and I had a boot fitter make custom soles. He also put some sort of material around the ankles of the liners which he said is a thousand times better than j/c bars..... I just know they are AWESOME!


----------



## sethsync (Feb 18, 2013)

I Think that if they had heal slip from the beginning you should have looked for better fitting boots. I have rented and about to start boot shopping. The rentals never hurt my feet. But I can say from work boot experience that I went into a store wanting a certain boot and walked out with a different one because it just fit right. 
The rentals were Burton so that is the Direction I am heading.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Its way easier to pack under the insole to raise the height of the heel than to try and stop the heel from lifting. Tighten the boot as best you can an then pack the bottom up untill the top of your foot fits the top of the boot.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I have narrow heels and had the same problem with Nikes. Especially because they seem to pack out a lot. J-bars, molding, and so on... Nothing helped. Tried Salomon Dialogues afterwards which was a bit better but still no cigar. After a few recommendations by boot fitters I found the Nitro Team TLS. No heel slipping whatsoever because of a very articulated heel cuff. I don't know if you want to buy new boots but if you do, definitely try Nitros and maybe compare them to Salomons.


----------

